# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  narosl na penisie

## mario855

witam,

mam pytanie co to jest na tych zdjeciach i co z tym zrobic?

ImageShack Album - 3 images

----------


## SirArgal

Po pierwsze - nie musisz zakładać drugi raz takiego samego tematu, po drugie - z tego co tam napisałeś skoro masz to od lat,  i bez jakichkolwiek dolegliwości, to zapewne przeszkadza Ci tylko wygląd. 

Zgłoś się do dermatologa, to Ci to "wytnie". Raczej na pewno nie jest to nic groźnego, a i sam zabieg nie będzie skomplikowany.

----------

